# Cidco mailStation Blues



## Mama Duck (Aug 9, 2001)

Mail Station is my travel email and the monthly cost is equal to my home connection, however;
#1. No way to change the settings to a different server.
#2. Minimal m-f tech support.
#3. Frequent week-end/holiday breakdowns.
#4. Email questions always a form reply, not on topic either!
[D'oh] It is a travel email! When do I use it? 
Week-ends/holidays of course! 
Does anyone else have a travel email thingy?
Recommendations accepted! <smile>


----------



## Mama Duck (Aug 9, 2001)

Recently mail Station added a toll free number to all
members [no roaming charge]!
Update; earthlink purchased Mail station
and now have 24/7 support!


----------

